# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Разные вопросы по грамматике (by Antonio1986)

## Antonio1986

Привет. 
What is the difference between "сказать" and "поговорить"? The only thing I understand is that they both indicate the future of "говорить". 
спасибо!

----------


## wanja

"сказать" - to say or to tell(once), "поговорить" - to have a conversation

----------


## Antonio1986

spasibo

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Привет. 
> What is the difference between "сказать" and "поговорить"? The only thing I understand is that they both indicate the future of "говорить". 
> спасибо!

 1. Neither of them indicates future unless you put it into the future form.
The forms you have provided are the infinitive forms. The infinitive does not have any tense. But you can put it into the Past, the Future, or the Present. The Present is only available for the Imperfective verbs. The verbs you are asking about are Perfective, so they do not have Present, only Past and Future: 
"Сказать"
Past:
Я сказал (I said, I told something).
Future:
Я скажу (I will say, I will tell something). 
"Поговорить"
Past:
Я поговорил (I had a conversation with someone).
Future:
Я поговорю (I will have a converstation with someone). 
2. What makes these verbs similar is that both of them are perfective (while "говорить" is imperfective). 
If you are not familiar with the concept of the aspect (Perfective vs Imperfective), then you are going to listen to a long story about it, and there is a lot of things to understand (not possible to put it into a single post). 
To make it simpler, first notice the fact the Imperfective verb can be used in any Tense:
Present: Я говорю. (I am speaking, or I speak).
Past: Я говорил. (I was speaking, or I used to speak).
Future: Я буду говорить. (I will be speaking). 
The perfective verbs, as I wrote above, do not have Present, they can only be used in Past or in Future. 
3. The difference between "сказать" and "поговорить" is in their meaning. "Cказать", as Wanja explained, indicates a one-time completed action:
Он сказал мне, что он не придёт. - He told me that he would not come.
"Поговорить" belongs to the class of verbs of the so-called "limited action" (which is indicated by the prefix "по-"). In fact, it means "to speak for some limited amount of time":
Я вчера поговорил с Петром. - Yesterday I talked to Peter (for a limited time duration, i.e. I had a conversation with him).

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet  :: 
I know that "u menya est' mashina" means I have a car.  
What I don't know is how to say by using the structure of "u mengya est'": 
(1) I had a car
(2) I will have a car. 
мне нужна помощь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Present: У меня есть машина. I have a car. (literally: At me is car).
Past: У меня была машина. I had a car. (literally: At me was car).
Future: У меня будет машина. I will have a car. (literally: At me will be car).

----------


## Antonio1986

Spasiba.
As I understood the verb "est''" changes according to the object that follows.
Naprimer: 
1. Past: у меня был стакан : In this Case the object is masculine.
2. Future: у меня будут машины : In this Case the the object is in plural.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Spasiba.
> As I understood the verb "est''" changes according to the object that follows.
> Naprimer: 
> 1. Past: у меня был стакан : In this Case the object is masculine.
> 2. Future: у меня будут машины : In this Case the the object is in plural.

 You're absolutely right! 
That's because "стакан", "машины" etc. is grammaticaly the subject of the phrase (like "a glass was", "cars will be").

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet.
My question is regarding the Russian Irregular Verbs that change the stem on the first person Singular. 
I have found the following examples: 
INFINITIVE - FIRST PERSON SINGULAR
1. ответить - отвечу
2. ходить - хожу
3. гордиться - горжусь 
4. видеть - вижу 
5. сидеть - сижу
6. стать - стану 
7. плакать - плачу
8. сказать -  скажу  
Are there any specific rules whether I should use ж, ч, н when I change the stem in the first person singular? 
For example the verbs ending in "-дить" and "-деть" seem to transform "д" to "ж"?
Is this one rule?  
спасибо !!!

----------


## Seraph

This is not irregular. 
This is called consonant mutation.  стать does not belong in this list, different idea.   
For ить verbs, first person:
д => ж
з => ж
т => ч 
с => ш  eg Попрошу вас...
ст => щ 
For плакать and  __казать verbs (and several others) the mutation is throughout the present tense. Скажешь мне ...  Они плачут. etc. 
Another mutation is insertion of ль.  
Verbs that have ......(б п в ф м)ить insert the ль.  Eg любить => Люблю ...  ставить кормить etc do this.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> This is not irregular.

 Technically, this is true -- one needs to distinguish between "truly irregular" verbs (believe it or not, some scholars would say that Russian _has only four_ of them ***) and "verbs whose conjugations are annoying and confusing to foreigners" (of which Russian has too many to count). But from a learner's perspective, a verb conjugation like that of *мочь* (*я могу, ты можешь...*) _might as well be irregular_, even though strictly speaking it's not.  *** Or, to be more precise, there are only four "basic, unprefixed" irregular verbs, though you can form additional verbs (with the same irregular conjugations) by prefixing. These basic irregular verbs are: 
есть ("to eat")
дать ("to give," perfective)
хотеть ("to want")
бежать ("to run," uni-directional) 
However, examples such as *идти* having the past tense forms *шёл, шла...* aren't counted among these "irregular" verbs -- even though for all practical purposes идти would seem to qualify as "highly irregular." 
So, Antonio, that's what Seraph was getting at in saying that these "mutating-consonant" verbs are not irregular.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "verbs whose conjugations are annoying and confusing to foreigners" (of which Russian has too many to count)

 But even though there are tons of these verbs, it's possible to group them into (I'm guessing) fewer than three-dozen categories, such as:  "verbs that behave like *пасть*""verbs that behave like *давать* ""verbs that behave like *бить*" 
...and so forth. 
Learning two or three dozen basic conjugational patterns seems like a lot, but obviously it's a lot more efficient than memorizing the individual conjugations for thousands of different verbs!  
I'm not sure whether there's some kind of "sticky" post somewhere on MR summarizing all the conjugations by pattern -- does anyone know?

----------


## chaika

ездить? and then there's еть, in the идти group. 
(исправил инфинитив)

----------


## Marcus

> This is not irregular. 
> This is called consonant mutation.  стать does not belong in this list, different idea.   
> For ить verbs, first person:
> д => ж
> з => ж
> т => ч 
> с => ш  eg Попрошу вас...
> ст => щ 
> For плакать and  __казать verbs (and several others) the mutation is throughout the present tense. Скажешь мне ...  Они плачут. etc. 
> ...

 Важно спряжение, а не на что заканчивается инфинитив.

----------


## Doomer

> ездить? and then there's еть, in the идти group. 
> (исправил инфинитив)

 I'm not sure what you were trying to say, forgive me if my corrections are wrong
There is no word "еть" there is a word "едь" conjugated from the verb "ездить"
The same conjugation from the verb "идти" will be "иди"

----------


## Doomer

> But even though there are tons of these verbs, it's possible to group them into (I'm guessing) fewer than three-dozen categories, such as:  "verbs that behave like *пасть*""verbs that behave like *давать* ""verbs that behave like *бить*"

 please also note that пасть can be a noun with the meaning "mouth/jaws/gorge"

----------


## Seraph

> ..."verbs that behave like *бить*"...

  ... вить лить пить шить and prefixed forms  ...and verbs that behave like мыть (выть крыть ныть рыть) and prefixed forms.  Пасть => красть класть. 
More of the 'а' verbs that mutate throughout the present tense:  писать искать резать шептать махать. 
искать махать have third type of mutation, velar (first two above are dental and labial). 
г  => ж
к  => ч
х  => ш
ск => щ 
This mutation is rare compared to the dental and labial mutation.  Also, the velar mutation is different than the following change, but it is easy to confuse the different types of changes: 
ке => че
ге => же

----------


## diogen_

> I'm not sure what you were trying to say, forgive me if my corrections are wrong
> There is no word "еть" there is a word "едь" conjugated from the verb "ездить"
> The same conjugation from the verb "идти" will be "иди"

 Actaully, едь is a highly colloquial and substandard verb form; careful learners of Russian may want to avoid using it and stick to поезжай instead. There’s even a poem how wrong it is to use едь, etc. 
Хочешь ЕХАТЬ? ПОЕЗЖАЙ!
Но не едь и не езжай.
ЗАЕЗЖАЙ и ПРИЕЗЖАЙ!
Ехай — это просто хай.  ::  Ехать, едь, езжай, ехай - Грамматика -

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet, 
пожалуйста I ask from a Native Russian to help me translate these expressionsQ
1. I am not in a good mood today
2. I am bored
3. Make yourself comfortable
4. You are invited to come and visit me any time it suits you.
5. Do you live permanently or temporarily in Cyprus
6. I want to establish my own company.
7. I have my own company.
8. Please, don't waste my time
9. What the word ... means?
10. I am pissed off (=Very angry). 
Sposiba

----------


## Medved

1. У меня сегодня плохое настроение.
2. Мне скучно.
3. Устройся поудобнее (I'm not sure what you meant).
4. Вы приглашены ко мне в любое время, которое вас устроит.
5. Вы живёте на Кипре постоянно или временно?
6. Я хочу основать свою собственную компанию.
7. У меня есть своя собственная компания.
8. Пожалуйста, не тратьте моё время.
9. Что означает слово .... ?
10. Я взбешён. 
Pozhalujsta

----------


## Antonio1986

во первых, спасибо большое. With "Make yourself comfortable" I meant the case where a guest comes in your house and you want to tell him: "Feel as your house" or "Feel as home".

----------


## Medved

Oh, then it's
Чувствуйте себя как дома

----------


## Antonio1986

отлично!!!

----------


## maxmixiv

"Будьте как дома" - проще произносить  ::

----------


## Medved

Yes, Maxim. "Будьте как дома" is more colloquial.
Also you can say "Располагайтесь как вам удобно", it's formal.

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet, 
I am an economist and I would like a Russian Native to help me translate the following five expressions. 
The expressions are just examples, what I am concerned about is the use of the words: to be increased, to be decreased, to increase, to decrease, go up, go down, raise, rise: 
1. In the last one year inflation increased by 10%.
2. Unemployment this year decreased by 5% in comparison with the level of unemployment two year ago.
3. The government decided to increase taxes.
4. The central bank decided to decrease the interest rates. 
5. Prices went up dramatically in the last semester. 
6. The company decided to raise the salaries by an average of 5%.
7. Prices are continuously rising since 2000. 
Sbasibo

----------


## alexsms

1. In the last one year inflation increased by 10%.
За один последний год инфляция повысилась на 10%. 
2. Unemployment this year decreased by 5% in comparison with the level of unemployment two year ago.
В текущем году уровень безработицы снизился на 5% по сравнению с уровнем двухлетней давности. 
3. The government decided to increase taxes.
Правительство приняло решение увеличить налоги. 
4. The central bank decided to decrease the interest rates. 
Центробанк принял решение понизить процентную ставку. 
5. Prices went up dramatically in the last semester.
В прошлом семестре цены резко выросли. 
6. The company decided to raise the salaries by an average of 5%.
Предприятие решило повысить зарплату в среднем на 5%. 
7. Prices are continuously rising since 2000.
С 2000 года цены постоянно растут. 
It's been a pleasure to help, Antonio!

----------


## Antonio1986

otlichno!!! spasibo!!!

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet, 
Can a Native please translate the following expressions.
1. "Cancel a date" or "call of a date"
2. "Decline an offer" or "Turn down an offer"
3. He decided to give in
4. He decided not to give up.
5. They will keep going.
6. You need to chill out.  
Spasibo.

----------


## Lena

1. "Cancel a date" or "call off a date" – отменить свидание
2. "Decline an offer" or "Turn down an offer" – отклонить предложение, отказаться от предложения
3. He decided to give in. - Он решил уступить (согласиться)
4. He decided not to give up. – Он решил не сдаваться.
5. They will keep going. – Они продолжат идти. 
6. You need to chill out. – Тебе нужно успокоиться.

----------


## Antonio1986

That was an excellent answer. I fully understand the concept of Perfective and Imperfective. My problem was the meaning of these two words but with the examples you provided the meaning was clarified.  
As I understand skazat' is used with Dative: ona skazala nam, chto ... = She told us that ...
Pogovorit' is synonym of having a dialogue with someone and it is used with the Preposition: "c" + Instumental e.g. Я вчера поговорил с Петром
Pravil'no?

----------


## Antonio1986

Spasibo.

----------


## Lena

Всегда пожалуйста.  ::

----------


## Lena

Совершенно верно.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "Поговорить" belongs to the class of verbs of the so-called "limited action" (which is indicated by the prefix "по-"). In fact, it means "to speak for some limited amount of time":

 I just wanted to repeat this so that Antonio doesn't overlook it, since there are quite a number of *по-* perfectives that have this meaning of "to do such-and-such *for a little while* _[but then stop doing it]_." So:  *Я сидел на диване.* = "I was sitting on the sofa _[and sat and sat and sat, and kept on sitting...]_" *Я посидел на диване.* = "I sat for a little bit on the sofa_ [then I stood up and went outside for a walk]_."

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 2. "Decline an offer" or "Turn down an offer" – отклонить предложение, отказаться от предложения

 My impression as a non-native learner is that *отказаться (от)* would suggest a stronger refusal (perhaps the offer was offensive in some way), while *отклонить* could mean that the offer was simply uninteresting to you. Is this correct, Helenej?   

> 5. They will keep going. – Они продолжат идти.

 I think the Russian translation that Helenej suggests would usually mean "they'll keep walking" (or, if you're talking about buses and trains, "They'll keep operating on this route"). 
But "to keep going" can have other idiomatic senses in English, such as "to be persistent" or "to stay in business" or "to survive," or "to not quit," etc. So depending on the sense, you could use infinitives other than *идти* after the verb *продолжать/продолжить* ("to continue").  
Like, "The women's shoe-store will keep going" _(even though it had to lay off one-third of its employees)_ could be *Магазин продолжит продавать женскую обувь.* ("The store will continue to sell women's footwear.") 
In other contexts, using some negated construction such as *Они не перестанут* ("they will not stop...") would sound better than *Они продолжат* ("they will continue..."). 
But in any case, "to keep going" is so idiomatic and non-specific that more context is necessary to translate it properly.

----------


## Medved

Throbert *отклонить* and *отказаться* mean absolutely the same thing here.
Maybe the difference is that *отказаться* may be used in colloquial speech while *отклонить* is very formal.

----------


## Lena

> My impression as a non-native learner is that *отказаться (от)* would suggest a stronger refusal (perhaps the offer was offensive in some way), while *отклонить* could mean that the offer was simply uninteresting to you. Is this correct, Helenej?

 A tough question, you know. I didn’t find any answer to it in the web. This is just what I think. 
Neither of these words is emotional. They both are neutral.  *Отказываться (от)* means  
1. to refuse or reject smb’s offer like food, money, present, award, help, job, post, offer,  role, trainer, deputy mandate, throne, smb’s sacrifice, chance, attempt. 
2. to cancel smth planned before like trip, purchase, joining the Navy, relocating. 
3. to disown smth. like thought, idea, intention, theory, view, signature.  *Отклонить* means to refuse smth, to give the negative response to smth. It is not applied to offerings or suggestions. We отклоняем application, claim, request, candidature, petition, bill, prosecutor’s protest, project.  
With regard to what is declined the usage of this word seems to be more or less formal or official. I agree with Medved that the word combinations with отклонять sound formal with the slightest difference that отклонять is not formal itself. Maybe it sounds formal rather because of the realities to which it is applied. Nevertheless the difference doesn’t lie in the style only. 
"Существуют опасения, что кабинет министров Украины будет вынужден отказаться от помощи Международного валютного фонда" is quite correct, thought it apparently can be said at some official level. As well as "Существуют опасения, что кабинет министров Украины будет вынужден отклонить предложение помощи Международным валютным фондом."  I don’t know. 
Btw, when we deal with a suggestion to do smth. we generally use отказаться сделать что-либо.   
Предложение can be translated into English as offer, suggestion or proposal. So we need to choose the proper Russian version in accordance with the context. 
In the following pairs the first sentence is correct and the second is incorrect. 
1. Она отказалась от его помощи. Она отклонила его помощь. 
2. Депутаты отклонили законопроект. Депутаты отказались от законопроекта.

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet,
Can please someone help me to understand the transive and intransive aspect of the verb "smell"
For example:
1. The flower smells nice (intransive)
2. I want to smell the flower (transive) 
Spasibo

----------


## it-ogo

> 1. The flower smells nice (intransitive)

 П*а*хнуть. 
Цветок хорошо п*а*хнет.   

> 2. I want to smell the flower (transitive)

 Ч*у*вствовать з*а*пах (=to feel the odor).  Обон*я*ть (rarely) 
Я хочу ч*у*вствовать з*а*пах цветов.

----------


## Lena

> 2. I want to smell the flower (transive)

 Я хочу понюхать цветок.

----------


## Doomer

> Ч*у*вствовать з*а*пах (=to feel the odor).  Обон*я*ть (rarely) 
> Я хочу ч*у*вствовать з*а*пах цветов.

 to smell это глагол, поэтому понюхать

----------


## it-ogo

> to smell это глагол, поэтому понюхать

 ? 
1)нюхать - to smell=to nose
2)чувствовать запах, обонять, чуять - to smell=to feel a smell
3)чувствовать, чуять - to smell=to feel (anything)

----------


## Medved

Обратите внимание что глагол модифицируется либо прилагательным (в случае "пахнуть"), либо причастием (в случае "нюхать"). 
She smells nice. (She sheds a nice aroma)
She smells nicely. (She smells nicely with her nose)

----------


## Throbert McGee

My understanding is that *(по)нюхать* is pretty close to English "to sniff" or "to take a whiff of" -- in other words, to inhale deeply through the nose (on purpose) in order to smell something, such as a flower. But *(по)чувствовать запах* is more like "to notice a smell" (perhaps accidentally). So, you could say:  *Я понюхал свою рубашку и почувствовал запах табака.* "I sniffed my shirt and smelled the scent of tobacco." 
Or:  *Я понюхал свою рубашку -- она пахла табаком.* "I sniffed my shirt -- it smelled of tobacco." 
Note that "*пахнуть* + instrumental" means "to smell like such-and-such".   

> She smells nice. (She sheds a nice aroma)

 I think this would be *От неё приятно пахнет* -- i.e., an _impersonal_ construction, literally meaning "From her it smells pleasantly."   

> She smells nicely. (She smells nicely with her nose)

 Hmmm, maybe this could be *У неё сильное обоняние* -- "She has a strong sense of smell"? ("She smells nicely" sounds a bit strange in English -- it's better to say "She smells very well" or "She has an acute sense of smell.")

----------


## Throbert McGee

P.S. But even though the noun *обоняние* ("the olfactory sense") can be used with people, my impression is that the verb *обонять* ("to detect a smell") is nearly always used in reference to non-human creatures. 
E.g., "The shark smells blood in the water", *Акула обоняет кровь в воде.*

----------


## Lampada

"Акула обоняет" - не звучит.  _Акула почувствует малейшее присутствие крови на большом расстоянии. _

----------


## maxmixiv

*От неё приятно пахнет*  - 
Хорошо, а можно сказать и "Она приятно пахнет".  *У неё сильное обоняние* -
Лучше:
 "У неё хорошее обоняние" ,
 "Она хорошо чувствует запахи", 
 "У неё хороший нюх" (также в фигуральном смысле)  *Акула обоняет кровь в воде*
 "Акула чует запах крови в воде"

----------


## Medved

*maximixiv*  

> Акула чует запах крови в воде

 Точно! *Чует* - самое верное слово для smell. 
I smell the scent of tobacco. Я чую запах табака.

----------


## it-ogo

> P.S. But even though the noun *обоняние* ("the olfactory sense") can be used with people, my impression is that the verb *обонять* ("to detect a smell") is nearly always used in reference to non-human creatures. 
> E.g., "The shark smells blood in the water", *Акула обоняет кровь в воде.*

 Normally обоняние is of a formal or scientific style, but is used for humans as well. Verb обонять on the other hand has a flavor (sic!) of something colloquial and informal.

----------


## Antonio1986

What part of the speech is the word "безразличны". Is it an adjective a verb or something else?

----------


## Seraph

краткая форма , short form of plural, adjective безразличный

----------


## Antonio1986

So the sentence: "мне безразличны деньги" must be translated as: "To me money are indifferent"?

----------


## diogen_

> So the sentence: "мне безразличны деньги" must be translated as: "To me money are indifferent"?

 “I’m indifferent to money” sounds better to me. By no means a native Englihs speaker, though. Just a learner of English.

----------


## Maria123

> So the sentence: "мне безразличны деньги" must be translated as: "To me money are indifferent"?

 I'd translated your sentence as "Money mean nothing to me". 
But yet it is the matter of the context. Either you want to say that you have so much money that the sum discussed is too low to pay attention to it. Or you emphasise that money is not the most important thing to you. You have other life values. 
But I am not native too.

----------


## Antonio1986

I don't want to exploit your kindness but can you please translate me these economic definitions:
1. Total Revenue or Revenue
2. Total Cost
3. Expenses
4. Total Value
5. Real Income 
6. Nominal Income
7. Profit
8. Marginal Cost
9. Average Cost

----------


## kib

> I don't want to exploit your kindness but can you please translate me these economic definitions:
> 1. Total Revenue «total revenue» в переводных словарях — Яндекс.Словари or Revenue 
> 2. Total Cost «total cost» в переводных словарях — Яндекс.Словари
> 3. Expenses «expenses» в переводных словарях — Яндекс.Словари
> 4. Total Value стоимость
> 5. Real Income реальный доход
> 6. Nominal Income номинальный доход
> 7. Profit прибыль
> 8. Marginal Cost маргинальная стоимость
> 9. Average Cost средняя стоимость

 ъъъ

----------


## Antonio1986

Thank you

----------


## Antonio1986

That dictionary is an excellent source of information. Thank you

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet. 
Can please anyone tell me how you say in Russian: "I feel dizzy (i.e. everything is turning around)". 
Spasibo.

----------


## kib

голова кружится, кружится голова, есть более редкие, но хватит и этих

----------


## Antonio1986

я могу сказать:  "моя голова кружится, когда ты говоришь громко!"

----------


## kib

Ну, я не вижу связи между громкой речью и кружением головы, но если ты так чувствуешь, то конечно да.

----------


## Antonio1986

Вы не встречались с моей подругой.

----------


## kib

::

----------


## maxitron

Благозвучней будет. *От твоей громкой речи голова идет кругом*. Хотя все предложения правильны.

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet.
In English there are three expressions that mean about the same: I messed up = I f.cked up = I screwed up, which means to "perform poorly" or "do a mistake that cannot be fixed". 
Example: "I failed to pass me exams, my parents will begin to shout at me. I am realy f.cked up"
Is there in Russian any analogous expression or is there any adjective that is a synonoym of "I am f.cked up"

----------


## iCake

Я сплоховал (did something badly)
Я облажался. 
Я в полной жопе -- (rude: in an extremely bad situation which is result of your or any other's actions and which is almost impossible to break through)
Я дал маху
Я допустил промах 
I'm sure, there're plenty of other ways to say that but these two are what I can think of right now

----------


## Antonio1986

Excellent thank you. I listened again both of them and I didn't understand what they meant

----------


## iCake

> I listened again both of them and I didn't understand what they meant

 What do you mean?

----------


## Antonio1986

A client of mine told me: "Я в полной жопе" and to be honest I knew what "zhopa" is but I didn't know what "polnoi" means. In google translate the translation was: "I am in a full ass"! So I didn't understand what he meant with this expression. 
Also I listened the verb "облажаться" again and in google translate it says: "I lay an egg".

----------


## iCake

> A client of mine told me: "Я в полной жопе" and to be honest I knew what "zhopa" is but I didn't know what "polnoi" means. In google translate the translation was: "I am in a full ass"! So I didn't understand what he meant with this expression. 
> Also I listened the verb "облажаться" again and in google translate it says: "I lay an egg".

 Don't ever trust Google translate ::  
And in this case полной means fat, not full ::  
And type лажа in google translate and you'll understand everything right away (об*лажа*ться)

----------


## Antonio1986

Spasibo. Я не доверю google translate однака когда я в офисe и у меня нет выбора я должен ответить быстро и по этой причине я использую google translate

----------


## Antonio1986

Privet,
Based on the same thema and using the structure "u menya est'" how we say "We must have ...", if there is of course any. 
For example: We must have an alternative solution. The only thing i can think is with the verb "иметь": "мы должны иметь одно альтернативное решение".

----------


## pushvv

>>"мы должны иметь одно альтернативное решение" 
В общем правильно. Можно сказать, "У нас должно быть другое решение"

----------


## it-ogo

> Privet,
> Based on the same thema and using the structure "u menya est'" how we say "We must have ...", if there is of course any. 
> For example: We must have an alternative solution. The only thing i can think is with the verb "иметь": "мы должны иметь одно альтернативное решение".

 У нас должен быть выбор.
У нас должен быть запасной вариант.
Нам нужен запасной вариант.

----------


## Antonio1986

When I want to say that prices are falling I say: цены падают. If I want to say that: The prices will fall, what I will say: Цены недвижимости упадут?

----------


## Suobig

Цены *на* недвижимост*ь* упадут.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> When I want to say that prices are falling I say: цены падают. If I want to say that: The prices will fall, what I will say: Цены *на* недвижимост*ь* упадут?

 Sometimes we say "цена чего-то (Genitive)", sometimes "цена на что-то (на + Accusative)". When talking about prices in general, it should be "на" (цены на недвижимость, цены на нефть, цены на газ, цены на хлеб etc.). When talking about the price of a specific object, it takes Genitive (цена этой квартиры; цена этого хлеба выше, чем цена того хлеба).

----------


## Antonio1986

They told me that упадут doesn't sound very common to describe the decrease of the prices. But from your reaction I can see that this is not true. 
How I will say that the "prices are *expected* to fall by 25%"

----------


## Doomer

> y that the "prices are *expected* to fall by 25%"

 ожидается снижение цен на 25%
or
ожидается падение цен на 25% 
падение is emphasizing the fact of the fall. It's similar to say prices are expected to drop 25%
BTW падение and упадут have the same root

----------


## maxmixiv

> (цена этой квартиры; цена этого хлеба выше, чем цена того хлеба)

 ..., цена этого *объекта* недвижимости (коттеджа, квартиры, гаража,...)   

> "prices are expected to fall by 25%"

 ожидается падение цен на 25%
ожидается, что цены упадут на 25% 
the decrease also could be translated as "снижение"
We don't say "Мы роняем цены" but instead "Мы снижаем цены".   

> "Я в полной жопе"

 Here, полной is neither full neither fat. It is more like "complete", ultimate", "total"  ::

----------


## Doomer

> Here, полной is neither full neither fat. It is more like "complete", ultimate", "total"

 толстая белая лисичка  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

How about using ajdective / participle:
1. The *expected* decrease of unemployment will affect possitevely the economical growth = *Ожидаемое* падение безработицы повлияет экономический рост положительно
Is it correct?
Correct?

----------


## maxmixiv

Yes, but : *на* экономический рост 
I.e. "влиять" demands "на"

----------


## Antonio1986

So if I want to say the cost of building a house (i.e. in general no a particular house) is expected to decrease by 20%: 
"Ожидается, стоимость на строительство дома упадет на 20%" или "Ожидаемая стоимость на строительство дома упадет на 20%"

----------


## maxmixiv

Well, if you say something about "дом", you have to know "which дом exactly" you are telling about (or, ALL buildings should be of the same kind.). 
You can utilize "жильё", if your concern is mostly dwelling houses.  
Or just "строительство", which of course will leave unclear, what kinds of objects are subjects to lower prices (implicitly, bridges, roads, etc are being included). In the last resort, please make use of "строительство зданий" (in place of "строительство домов") to refine to the domain of "buildings both dwelling and non-dwelling". 
Besides, "стоимость" has synonyms, which are preferable if you want 
A) to refer to "whole industry prices" and/or 
B) to price that builders had to pay to erect building (as opposed to price that purchaser will have to pay):
These synonyms are:
 затраты, себестоимость. 
So it would be nice to receive more context, but my suggestions: 
"Ожидается снижение затрат на строительство на 20%" - here we should know WHAT are to be built from what had been said before.
"Ожидается, что средняя себестоимость дома [из множества типовых домов, которые строит одна компания] упадет на 20%"
"Ожидается, что себестоимость жилья [в среднем по городу/региону/стране...]  снизится на 20%" - you could also say "себестоимость СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВА жилья", but "себестоимость" by itself implies that жильё has still to be created, hence "СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВА" is redundant.

----------

